# innenverlegten Schaltzug wechseln BlackSin



## Papperlapapp (11. Juni 2012)

Hallo Leute,

kann mir wer sagen ob der Liner der unter den Tretlager beim BlackSin rausschaut durchgehend im Rahmen liegt? Mir ist einer beim letzten Marathon irgendwie verrutscht, ich konnte ihn durch entlasten des Zuges zwar wieder richten, aber nach dem nachstellen der Schaltung geht diese immer noch recht schwergängig, daher wollte ich gerne noch den Schaltzug wechseln.


----------



## Papperlapapp (13. Juni 2012)

Ja danke, hab es einfach versucht und hat geklappt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

